# Dell XPS Gen 5



## Jarath (Jul 26, 2007)

My girlfriends XPS Gen 5 is having some problems.

Basically there have been occasions in the past where the computer does not seem to be recieving any power, this always resolved itself after leaving the system for 30-60 minutes and trying again.

However this morning upon switching the mains on the system did not make the usual noise (a fan we assume). We are still unable to get it working hours later. There is absolutely no response from the computer at all.

Is this a known problem with the XPS Gen 5 power supply? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF.:wave:

This is not a known issue, but PC manufacturers (Dell, HP, Gateway, etc) ten to use power supplies that are just enough to run the system. So after a few years of of running at near the max output, they tend to reach the end of their life cycle.

If your system is still under warranty I recommend that you contact Dell. If no warranty then we can walk you through some troubleshooting steps and recommend a good power supply if that's the problem. (It sounds like a switching issue with PSU) 

When you post back, please give me the service tag number from the sticker on the XPS.


----------



## Jarath (Jul 26, 2007)

So I just tried the computer and it decided to turn on again. There is obviously something which needs sorting though.

The service tag is 2LZNS1J


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm off to work, I'll be back on at 11:00pm EST. It sounds as though you've either got a flakey power switch or a switching problem in the power supply itself.

I'll post some recommendations when I return from work.


----------



## Jarath (Jul 26, 2007)

I can say with about 95% certainty that it's not the power switch on the front of the computer because usely when mains power is connected to the computer there is a small response from the computer initially. When this problem occurs there is so response at all which suggests to me that there is no power getting into the system.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Make sure the cord is plugged inti the PSU firmly, try another cord if you have one.

Do you have a digital multimeter? If so I can link you to guide to test the PSU. If not you can pick up a PSU tester for around $10-$15 US.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=power+supply+tester

I've looked at the service manual also, it seems that system doesn't use a standard PSU. I found the 650w version on Ebay new.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Dell-XPS-Ge...-N650P-00_W0QQitemZ190134748757QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dk171 (Nov 10, 2008)

i just buy a geforce 9800GTX video card.and now i got problems with my power supply....i also have no idea how much wolts i got right now.could someone help me with that.and if i should buy a new power supply for my dimension xps gen 5 could someone tell me how much wolts its suppost to have for this wideo card and where i can buy it for less price.thanks!!!!and just in case my email is [email protected] THANKS!!!! ray:


----------



## Foxtrot7899 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey I am planning to buy a 9800GT 1GB for my Dell Gen5 Xps.. however i am worried that i will also have a problem with the new card and my computer's power supply.. What must i do any suggestions..?? I know that the Dell XPS Gen5 comes out with the 450w power supply, but u are able to upgrade it to a 650w.. is there any suggestions for me please??


----------



## joeffemt (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Mattlock, My brother has a Dell XPS Gen 5 PC with the 460W power supply part number NPS-460BB E REV . The model number on his computer is WHL , the serial number is 9JQWW71 and the production date is 7/16/05. You mentioned a link to a testing procedure for diagnosing a bad supply with a multimeter, and I was wondering if you could share this link with me? My brother's computer was found completely dead one day, and I suspect the power supply, but wanted to confirm this with a test before buying a new power supply. Thanks, Joe in Reisterstown, MD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

joeffemt said:


> Hey Mattlock, My brother has a Dell XPS Gen 5 PC with the 460W power supply part number NPS-460BB E REV . The model number on his computer is WHL , the serial number is 9JQWW71 and the production date is 7/16/05. You mentioned a link to a testing procedure for diagnosing a bad supply with a multimeter, and I was wondering if you could share this link with me? My brother's computer was found completely dead one day, and I suspect the power supply, but wanted to confirm this with a test before buying a new power supply. Thanks, Joe in Reisterstown, MD.


Please start your own thread and please do not double post about the same subject in other threads.


----------

